# Help with ATC-300A please



## Rosie1807 (Nov 3, 2008)

We bought a viv last week and set it up before getting Bernard the beardie and introducing him to his new home. 

Unfortunately, we are having real trouble with the heating unit and getting it to function properly. Every morning I have come down and the basking light has not come on even though it is set to come on at 7am. Can anyone explain the set up of this unit in clear plain English so us novices can understand including the I and II base unit?

Please help, Bernard would really appreciate it too.
Many thanks.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

The I and II are different outputs.
1 is the heater output and the other is for the timer output ie the light.


----------



## Rosie1807 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for he I and II clarification on the thermostat but we have the basking light plugged into II and the UV light into a wall mains socket is this right?

Also, why when the temp is set at 30 degrees does the alarm keep going off when we have a +/- 2 degree set should the alarm go off if it reaches 32?

I am sorry to be a pain but really need to get theis right for Bernard's sake.


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

Rosie1807 said:


> Thanks for he I and II clarification on the thermostat but we have the basking light plugged into II and the UV light into a wall mains socket is this right?
> 
> Also, why when the temp is set at 30 degrees does the alarm keep going off when we have a +/- 2 degree set should the alarm go off if it reaches 32?
> 
> I am sorry to be a pain but really need to get theis right for Bernard's sake.


I think its because its +/- 2 degree's, so it sounds at 2c lower then set temp or 2c higher. so if temp was set at 30, alarm would sound at anything under 31 (ie 32 33 34) or higher than 33 (ie 34 35 36), 

But to be honest you need to have a basking temp of about 110f or 43c. for a bearded dragon.

Have you read any care sheets or book on keeping these cool little dudes?

Kris


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes while the timer is on for the basking lamp the alarm will sound as the lamp will be taking the viv temp above what the thermostat is set to for the heater in the other socket.
The timer is designed for other things such as uv lights, misters etc.


----------



## Rosie1807 (Nov 3, 2008)

*ACT-300A help*

Thanks for the help all. 

We have a said basking area which is over 40 degrees and Bernard is very happy with this, and is showing no signs of stress. However, we are still finding the ACT unit a bit of a problem, as it now turns off when it reaches the set temp but does not turn back on when it drops below - do we have to do this manually?

We have read the care books and thought deep and long before even getting Bernard, and we are getting there with all the replies and help I we've had via this forum.

Many thanks again......


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Is the basking light still plugged into socket II ?
If so that is the problem as it is not controlled by temperature.
Also a basking light should be on a dimmer stat not an on/off type.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

did you ever get this problem sorted as i have bought one of these.


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

not sure about the answers to some of your queries. but with regards it switching off once reaching temp, and not switching back on... it has a threshold setting. by default its 1 deg, i dont think you can change it to 0, but you could try. say you want to reach 30 degsC. it will heat til it gets there, and switch off. it then wont start up again until the temp drops to 29. then it will heat back to 30, and repeat. if its not switching back on at 29 then theres a problem though


----------

